
Mapping time series to Hilbert curve for finding similar time series - abeppu
http://vis.renci.org/jeff/2009/08/24/plotting-timeseries-in-space-filling-curves/
======
celoyd
I like sticking stuff on Hilbert curves as much as the next person, but I
don’t see how it makes this particular data easier to understand. It looks
like you could do the same thing in as little total space with overlapping
line graphs, for example. Am I missing something here because I’m not a quant?

~~~
abeppu
I don't think the point is to help 'understand' the data better, so much as to
help you find similar series, which is admittedly a pretty narrow goal. That
said, I posted it because I hadn't seen this tried, and it was creative, not
because I think it's the best way to do this. Honestly, I think the most
compact way to really approach this problem would be to make a covariance
matrix of all the data and display it as a heatmap, which is probably easier
too -- but this is also cool, and a bit surprising.

~~~
toppy
Show me your data please.

~~~
abeppu
It's not my data, nor is it my blog.

~~~
toppy
Misunderstanding, sorry.

------
hnote
Similar thing, other data sources:

IP address space: <http://corte.si/projects/geohilbert/index.html> and
<http://xkcd.com/195/>

Genomic data: <http://www.ebi.ac.uk/huber/docs/btp152v1.pdf>

A portrait of the Hilbert curve as a young fruit salad:
<http://corte.si/posts/code/hilbert/portrait/index.html>

and some art.. <http://www.donrelyea.com/hilbert_algorithmic_art_menu.htm>

~~~
ableal
Thanks. I 'blind-spotted' the xkcd URL in your comment, and was going to add
it. In the process, I hit the blog post (
<http://blog.xkcd.com/2006/12/11/the-map-of-the-internet/> ) about it -
interestingly, it was a rediscovery ...

The 'young fruit salad' tag, for the RGB cube, does take the cake, though ;-)

P.S. If memory serves, there was a neat Python turtle Tk graphics demo which
slowly traced a colored Hilbert curve. Perhaps it's the 'fractaldemo' in
<http://docs.python.org/library/turtle.html>

------
zeen
Followup post: [http://vis.renci.org/jeff/2009/08/24/followup-to-my-
earlier-...](http://vis.renci.org/jeff/2009/08/24/followup-to-my-earlier-post-
on-hilbert-curve-timeseries-plots/)

~~~
ableal
In the comments, the original author of the Haskell code (Richard Smith) pops
up and offers a terrifying 'golfed' one-liner version ...

